
Ask HN: Stream of News Headlines? - invisiblerobot
I&#x27;d like a daily feed of all the major global newspapers prominent headlines.  Does anyone know of any good sources to start compiling this data?  Besides independently scraping hundreds of sites ?
======
jfowl
Have a look at newsapi.org ;)

------
detaro
many still have RSS feeds. or email newsletters.

~~~
pndy
I'm still using RSS live bookmarks as its my favorite form of feed reader -
luckily, after switching from Firefox to Vivaldi Foxish live RSS extension
provided the necessary feature.

